# Bed, Bath, and Broke



## CyberSlag5k (Aug 21, 2007)

I, an aspiring amateur chef, find myself always in need of new gear. Ramekins for my cremé brulée, a pie pan, a stand grater, etc. However, I find myself paying far more for these items than I think I should. And when I'm not, I find myself questioning the quality of the gear, such as the terrible drying racks with swing-out legs I bought a Meijer (because that's all they had).

Let's take small, ingredient holding bowls, for example. I'm just looking for something to hold half a cup of various ingredients so that I may do all of my prep without keeping my cutting board full of stuff. So I just want some small, glass bowls. Or perhaps a larger cast iron griddle, because the one I bought at Macy's is, while decent, too small to be of general utility. I know I can find these things at Bed, Bath, and Beyond, but I have a feeling I'll pay a great deal more than I should, and they might be more gimick than good. I've checked a few thrift stores as well, but they don't often seem to yield what I'm looking for.

So my question is, where is the best place to buy quality kitchen products for not a lot of money? I hear Alton Brown mentioning kitchen supply stores, and there is one near me which I shall soon check out. But do I need to actually be part of some restaurant union or something, or can I, lowely individual would-be chef that I am, shop there as well? And if so, is this recommended?


----------



## healthyfoodie (Aug 21, 2007)

first of all, try and get them for free:
I was fortunate to receive a ton of items from family, friends, looking to downsize or get rid of items.  Keep your ears open for people moving, retiring, downsizing or getting rid of stuff.  

There's also a yahoo group here in northern NJ called "Freecycle."  People post all kinds of stuff there - wanted and offered.  It's for people who are about to throw away items that they no longer want but don't want to throw it away - kind of a greener way of getting rid of things.

If that doesn't work:
Yard sales and garage sales
newspaper want ads
Craigs List
Ebay (not a fan)

If you are still looking for items:
personally, I like target - quality is pretty good for most items
Walmart I find is really cheap, but there aren't any near me and so I don't know the quality of their stuff.
JC Penney White Sale - usually in January, have a lot of household products on sale
Overstock.com

just listed a few, I'm sure there are lots of others.  hope this helps!


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 21, 2007)

For some stuff, such as the mise en place bowls, it doesn't much matter where you get them. I have some that can double as a small bowl for a dipping sauce as well as for mise en place. For this type of stuff, you'd be surprised what you can find at Walmart that is acceptable. Walmart is also good for better prices on brand names. I bought my 12" cast iron skillet there for $5 less than BBB.

The internet is also a good source of low priced supplies.

You do not generally need to be in the business to get stuff at a restaurant supply store.


----------



## Robo410 (Aug 21, 2007)

anyone can shop at a restaurant supply store.  Also check out overstock stores like Marshalls and TJMax,


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 21, 2007)

CyberSlag5k said:


> Let's take small, ingredient holding bowls, for example. I'm just looking for something to hold half a cup of various ingredients so that I may do all of my prep without keeping my cutting board full of stuff.



Just re: this one example, I have a smaller cutting board that I put across my larger cutting board and pile ingredients up on that, then take it to the stove. This way, I don't have so many little bowls to wash.



CyberSlag5k said:


> So my question is, where is the best place to buy quality kitchen products for not a lot of money? I hear Alton Brown mentioning kitchen supply stores, and there is one near me which I shall soon check out. But do I need to actually be part of some restaurant union or something, or can I, lowely individual would-be chef that I am, shop there as well? And if so, is this recommended?



There's a shop in my town that DH affectionately calls the junk shop - it's a resale store and the owner shops estate sales, etc. The stuff is incredibly cheap, but good quality. I've also shopped at Salvation Army thrift shops, a local thrift shop benefiting the local children's hospital, and another second-hand shop in a very nice neighborhood - these people have great stuff they don't want anymore  It's also a great neighborhood for cruising yard sales.

Hope this is helpful.


----------



## elaine l (Aug 21, 2007)

This may not help in the short term but long term would.  I use my American Express card for everything (groceries) and pay the bill monthly.  I then use my points to buy usually kitchen stuff.  Bought all my All-Clad pans, new parts for my grill.


----------



## Caine (Aug 21, 2007)

For most of your kitchen gear, I would suggest Le Gourmet Che at the Prime Outlets Mall in Jeffersonville. For the types of bowls, ramekins, or whatever you need for your mise en place requirements, I suggest Cost Plus World Market, many of which you can find in both the Cincinnati and Columbus areas. I have never seen any other place with so many reasonably priced glass and ceramic containers.


----------



## CyberSlag5k (Aug 21, 2007)

Thank you for all the suggestions. I'll check a lot of these places out .


----------



## Katie H (Aug 21, 2007)

Yes, Cyber, restaurant supply stores are great places.  We're fortunate to have two in our area and we've purchased a number of things from them.

As someone else mentioned, Wal-Mart is a good place to get some of the basics.  Our Wal-Marts have plenty of pinch cups, small bowls, etc.

Freecycle is all over the U.S. and three foreign countries.  It's a wonderful resource for getting and getting rid all kinds of goodies.  Just go to The Freecycle Network to find a group nearest you.

Another resource would be thrift stores.  I visit Goodwill and Salvation Army ones regularly.  Two weeks ago I bought an almost new Pyrex glass pie pan for $.50, which is far less than the cost of a new one.  Also a couple of years ago, I bought a Salton rice cooker/veggie steamer for $2. and a wonderful Welbilt bread machine for $3.

Don't know if you have Hobby Lobby stores in your area, but every 2 weeks they have a 40% off coupon good on regular-priced merchandise.  I've purchased quite a few heavy-duty Wilton round cake pans using the coupons.

Just keep your eyes open, you will be amazed at what you can find.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Aug 21, 2007)

As far as small mise en place type bowls, I just use the small pyrex bowls - which are great because you can use them if you need to melt or heat an ingredient in the microwave.  I have stacks of both the tiny (approx. 1/2 cup) & slightly larger (maybe 3/4 cup) sizes & they work perfectly.  Inexpensive & sturdy - available nearly everywhere (even supermarkets) - what more would you want.


----------



## RPCookin (Aug 21, 2007)

An additional comment.  I like to see and touch things before buying, so even if I'm buying on the web, I will go to a BB&B or such to look at and handle different items (and check prices)... then I go online to do my shopping.  Sometimes I find that with a 20% coupon and no shipping charge, I actually can get it at BB&B for less...


----------



## CyberSlag5k (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanks again, all. A google search for "Restaurant Supply" yielded me this:

Restaurant Equipment Supply | Catering Food Service Supplies - Galasource Supply

I think this is exactly what I'm looking for. I was at a cookware store nearby (notorious for mark-ups) and I was looking at simple wooden spoons. They had some for $3. This site has them for like $0.50.


----------



## Constance (Aug 23, 2007)

I have a bunch of custard cups, large and small, that make perfect mise en place bowls. I also found some smaller ones at the Dollar Tree that were 3/$1. 

Personally, I use cheap paper plates, so I don't have all those little bowls to wash. 

You can find all sorts of kitchen gear on eBay, but sometimes the shipping will eat you up!


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Aug 23, 2007)

Katie E said:


> Yes, Cyber, restaurant supply stores are great places.  We're fortunate to have two in our area and we've purchased a number of things from them.
> 
> As someone else mentioned, Wal-Mart is a good place to get some of the basics.  Our Wal-Marts have plenty of pinch cups, small bowls, etc.
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting about Freecycle, Katie. I looked and we have it here, too. WooHoo!!!! I can't wait. I'm a dumpster diver from way back and this will be even better!


----------



## vilasman (Aug 23, 2007)

Go to an outlet mall that has a pyrex outlet store. They have sales periodically, so you can find stuff cheaper than what you would in walmart. I got lucky about 5 years ago and caught a pyrex store that was going out of business. I got 9" glass pie plates for $.25 a piece, ramekins for about the same. I got 4qt pyrex bowls for maybe $2.

You may not have to time to be a master shopper, but once you have taken care of your basic needs, trolling kitchen supply stores for sales is a good thing.


----------



## ducdebrabant (Sep 30, 2007)

I love cooking.com.  If you sign up with them, they send you emails about specials, and it seems that just about every item you can think of is sold under Clearance at some time or other.  I've never bought bowls from them (though they sell them) but I've saved a bundle on gadgets and cookware.  For some reason they were practically giving away the Calphalon chef's pan at one time.  I check them frequently.


----------



## Green Lady (Sep 30, 2007)

I wouldn't let Bed, Bath and Beyond intimidate me if I were you.  All the previous suggestions are great, but be aware B,B & B are generous with their 20% off coupons.  They will even accept coupons from Linens and Things (and vice versa).  Don't be afraid or intimidated to shop there.  The quality is quite good.


----------



## Falkon (Oct 21, 2007)

For the little ramekins, check the thrift stores and restaurant supply.  You'll get them much cheaper.  

I got cookware and cutting boards that sell for $50 at Bed Bath & Beyond brand new for $10 at TJ Max.  Ebay for everything else.


----------



## Chipotle Tom (Oct 23, 2007)

I like to go to many different sources.  Unlike with all other types of shopping, I actually enjoy shopping for cooking tools!  

I really enjoy restaurant supply stores, but I also enjoy BB&B, thrift stores, and department stores.  I still can't wake myself up early enough to catch the good stuff at yard sales, but I'm working on it.


----------



## keltin (Oct 28, 2007)

Stopped by the Dollar Tree (everything is a dollar) today during our shopping routine. Picked up some more mise en place glass bowls there.

The big ones are 2 for $1.00, and the small ones are 3 for $1.00. Just can’t beat that!


----------



## Callisto in NC (Oct 29, 2007)

Oh, I'll have to check the dollar tree.  I've been looking for something like that.


----------



## wysiwyg (Nov 28, 2007)

Check your Home Goods local store (is like a TJMaxx but for house items), the clearance section has nice quality stuff at rock bottom prices.  But you must be patient and know exactly what you need if you want to maximize your savings. I remember getting Le Cruiset ramekins (set of 4) for $3, regular price $5 and a 12 piece Pyrex set for $10.
I will check the Salvation Army next time. That is a really good tip.


----------



## Rom (Nov 29, 2007)

wysiwyg said:


> ...12 piece Pyrex set for $10.



 r u serious...GEE WHIZ...i love my pyrex lol


----------



## wysiwyg (Nov 29, 2007)

Rom, I am not sure if this is cheap or expensive in Oz.
The set included two measuring jars and eight different containers, I guess it is a 15 piece set including the lids.


----------



## Hungry (Nov 29, 2007)

*Cooking Tools*



CyberSlag5k said:


> Thank you for all the suggestions. I'll check a lot of these places out .



No one mentioned "Linens and Things".  I like them better than BBB. The 20% off coupon isn't much but, it is better than a "sharp poke in the eye"!

Charlie


----------



## VeraBlue (Nov 29, 2007)

Most areas have some sort of restaurant supply store.  Some require that you actually work in the industry.  Some don't  You'll have to do the research.  If you wanted to, you could actually get a few business cards, which is usually enough proof of being in the industry, to open an account at any of these places.

At these places, you don't pay for the gussying up and all...you get exactly what chefs use in professional kitchens.  It's really worth looking into.  I've gotten so used to shopping there that my home kitchen pretty much looks exactly like work.


----------



## suziquzie (Nov 29, 2007)

For anything that you need to cut with, stay away from Wal-Mart. Knives, box graters,cheese slicers, all useless. I suppose they can't screw up wooden spoons.....


----------



## Gossie (Nov 29, 2007)

suziquzie said:


> For anything that you need to cut with, stay away from Wal-Mart. Knives, box graters,cheese slicers, all useless. I suppose they can't screw up wooden spoons.....



I got one of my BEST knives at a dollar store.  Sliced myself twice in the same exact place!!!   And I paid a $1 for that.  LoL  

Seriously tho, I really did/do like that knife.  It isn't the knive's fault, it was mine for not kicking other people out of the kitchen while I was cooking.  I got distracted and there goes the finger.   LoL


----------



## Rom (Nov 29, 2007)

wysiwyg said:


> Rom, I am not sure if this is cheap or expensive in Oz.
> The set included two measuring jars and eight different containers, I guess it is a 15 piece set including the lids.



 1 small baking dish is over 12$  i made a point to RE-check the prices last nite lol


----------



## xmascarol1 (Dec 11, 2007)

For good pans, I  check out sales on line for specific pans that I have my eye on.  Watch for when they have free shipping.  But for ceramic dishes, you can get great stuff at second hand stores.  And I've even gotten LeCreuset in a good thrift store. Knives are not usually a find in a thrift store or even garage sales.  Most people have junk knives, and anybody who owns a good knife is not going to get rid of it.  Gadgets, though you can always find in practically new condition at thrift stores.   Good cast iron can be had that are well-seasoned at estate sales, and antique shops. Such specialty pans like aebleskiver pans or cast iron cornbread pans are sometimes good used finds, as people don't use them and just clear out their kitchen.


----------



## DrThunder88 (Dec 23, 2007)

Home Goods is a great place for gadgetry in my experience.  My favorite find there has been an eight inch stainless steel mixing bowl that has to have a two liter capacity for four dollars.  It's not one of those chintzy, little, "bendable under finger pressure" bowls like I've seen at Meijers and Big Lots.  They've a good selection of cooking tools too.  I picked up a couple silicone scoopulas and stainless whisks for under five dollars a piece.  They're prices on All-Clad pans is nothing to sneeze at either.  My favorite saucepan (I believe they call it a "butter warmer"), was only $20.  A 12x18 inch bamboo cutting board was $5 or so.  Similar prices and items can be found at Marshalls and TJ Maxx, since all three are owned by the same company.

Dollar Tree stores around here are also good for the little prep bowls though I'm having trouble finding the four-pack of three inch bowls as of late.  One of the nearby stores also sells green half pint, wire bail mason jars, which, while not indicated for home canning, might make great gift containers.  I've made a project out of the little 6x8 inch bamboo cutting boards by trimming off the edges and gluing four of them together!

I was surprised by my local World Market's cooking gear.  I had been looking for a reasonably priced, 1-1.5 quart souffle vessel for several days when I stopped in on a whim.  Five dollars cheaper than an almost identical product at Macy's, which, in all fairness, was only ten dollars.  I also picked up a Joyce Chen Chinese chef's knife with one of their email club (seems to be spam-free so far!) coupons for 20% off.

And in deference to the bigger stores, I did find some open stock of some hard to find cookware at Linens n Things at a lower price than I'd seen online.  Add the 20% coupon from the Sunday paper, and I was a happy camper.


----------



## Poppinfresh (Dec 25, 2007)

Andy M. said:


> Walmart is also good for better prices on brand names.



This is incredibly dangerous advice, Andy.  The stuff you can buy at Wal-Mart is often inferior in quality than if you were to buy it elsewhere.

Let's take KitchenAid stand mixers, for example.  Let's say you buy one at Macy's and one at Wal-Mart, and then take them both apart.

You'll find the one from Macy's will have metal fittings and screws and a nice quality metal on the innards.

You'll subsequently find that the one from Wal-Mart will use plastic fittings, screws and gears, and will use pot metal brackets and the like.

It's like this with a lot of things you get from Wal-Mart.  Because they dictate what they'll pay to manufacturer's (which often cripples said manufacturer) the manufacturer has to come up with ways to cut costs on the items they sell to Wal-Mart, and 99 out of 100 times that results in using lower quality components.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 26, 2007)

Poppinfresh said:


> This is incredibly dangerous advice, Andy. The stuff you can buy at Wal-Mart is often inferior in quality than if you were to buy it elsewhere.
> 
> Let's take KitchenAid stand mixers, for example. Let's say you buy one at Macy's and one at Wal-Mart, and then take them both apart.
> 
> ...


 

Man that's quite a leap you made.  I post talking about glass mise en place bowls and a cast iron skillet and you take that to Kitchen Aid mixers.


----------



## Poppinfresh (Dec 26, 2007)

You made a generalized "name brand" comment regarding kitchen products at Wal-Mart (I think, I was kinda woozy when I jumped into this thread yesterday.  I only use the KitchenAid analogy because I once did just that for a web site I used to have.

Whether that translates to bowls, I doubt, but a lot of things you find in the kitchen area of Wal-Mart are cheaper for a reason--they're cheaper quality.


----------

